# Нужен хороший мануальный терапевт в Санкт Петербурге



## Yan (3 Дек 2014)

Посоветуйте пожалуйста хорошего врача Мануального терапевта в Санкт-Петербурге.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (3 Дек 2014)

Абель Александр Вячеславович.


----------

